# Validierung des Datums



## seven-12 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Field mit Datumsangaben. Wie kann ich die Angaben so valideren, dass ich das falsche Datum wie: 31.02.06 nicht zulasse:


public static SimpleDateFormat getInputDateFormat() {
		return new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yy");
	}

SimpleDateFormat informat = Utils.getInputDateFormat();
param = informat.parse(fieldvalue);


Vielen Dank,

seven-12


----------



## Vatar (29. Juni 2006)

Seit Java 1.4 kannst du RegularExpressions nutzen. Sieht am Anfang zwar sehr konfus aus, aber wenn man's mal einigermaßen verstanden hat ist es sehr hilfreich.

Schau dir mal hier den *4ten/5ten Post* an.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Sowas mit einem Regex zu machen halte ich fuer keine gute Idee, besser so:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.text.ParseException;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;

/**
 * @author Tom
 *
 */
public class DateValidationExample {

    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        SimpleDateFormat dateFormat = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
        dateFormat.setLenient(false);
        try {
            Date date = dateFormat.parse("28.02.06");
            System.out.println(date);

            date = dateFormat.parse("29.02.06");
            System.out.println(date);
        } catch (ParseException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

}
```

Gruss Tom


----------

